# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  ثعلب المريخ فى الثمانينات عصام عبدالغنى الدحيش

## على الصغير

*


المهاجم الماكر.. وسارق الأهداف العجيبة أسهم إسهاما كبيرا في أحلى البطولات التي نالها الزعيم.. أهداف الدحيش الكثيرة تبقى محفورة للأبد.. كان ماكرا وهدافا لايشق له غبار حفر اسمه باحرف من نور فى تاريخ المريخ
ابن الشكابه شاع الدين الثعلب الماكر والهداف القناص
عصام عبدالغنى

*

----------


## على الصغير

* الدحيش اسهم اسهاما كبيرا في احلى البطولات التي نالها الزعيم , اهداف الدحيش الكثيرة تبقى محفورة للأبد و احلى احلاها ما ولج في شباك الهلال.... 
ها هنا ابحار قصير في سفر لاعب مريخي ماكر و هداف بارع لا يشق له غبار حفر اسمه باحرف من نور في تاريخ المريخ الممتد من 1985م و الى 1992م....

الاعتزال

الاثنين 20 يناير 1992 المكان استاد المريخ و المناسبة مهرجان الوفاء لثعلب المريخ و القناص الماكر عصام عبد الغني الدحيش , مهرجان اعلن فيه اعتزال لاعب يشار له بالبنان , لاعب لطالما ارهق دفاع الخصوم باهدافه غير المتوقعة ....

عصام عبد الغني هو هداف لقاءات المريخ الخارجية , 

الدحيش هداف عربي و افريقي و محلي ,
10 اهداف في الفرق الافريقية غير اهدافه في جبلة السوري و الاهلي جدة 
 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*اهداف عصام الدحيش مع المريخ

24 يناير 1985 هدفه في قورماهيا الكيني في بطولة سيكافا - الكاجامي حاليا 

17 مارس 1985 هدفه في الفهود الكيني في بطولة الكؤوس الافريقية 

27 مايو 1985 هدفه في منتخب امدرمان للأندية الصغرى في المباراة الودية بأستاد المريخ 

10 يونيو 1985 هدفه في الهلال - في المباراة الودية الثانية في اسبوع واحد ...في مباراة واصل الزعيم فيها تخصصه في الهلال...قبل ستة ايام فقط و في يوم 4 يونيو 1985 انتصر الزعيم ايضا بهدف جمال ابوعنجة في الدقيقة 14 هدفين لجمال و عصام الدحيش في ستة ايام و فوزين تاريخيين للزعيم علىالهلال
...و بعد اسابيع وفي 13 يونيو كرر ابراهومة الفوز الثالث بهدف ساحر في دوري الخرطوم و بأستاد الخرطوم 
وفي 1 نوفمبر كرر الشريط الثنائي مامون صابون و ابراهومة بهدفين نظيفين و لم تكتمل المباراة التاريخية بفعل الشغب في المدرجات الشمالية و ثورة الحجارة و شهدت المباراة طوبة بريمة الشهيرة 

5 نوفمبر 1985 هدفيه في مريخ الابيض في نهائي كاس السودان , مباراة من ثلاثة اهداف للمريخ و المحصلة كاس السودان من المشير سوار الدهب ....شهدت تلك الايام استئنافات السماني سكرتير الهلال ....اكثر من استئناف من سكرتير الصغير المهزوم '4 مرات في شهور اربعة ... , موسم كامل ختمه عصام الدحيش مع الزعيم بخمسة انتصارات على الهلال و لم يخسر غير مرة واحدة منه في مباراة يوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 1985 بهدف السر ...

17 ديسمبر 1985 هدفه في الحلفايا في مباراة انتهت بسباعية نظيفة للزعيم ...مباراة ابتهاجا ببطولات الموسم الكثيرة و ميدالية سيكافا الاولى لفريق سوداني ... 

26 ديسمبر1985 هدفه في التاج الامدرماني في دورة الجفاف و التصحر 

شارك في التشكيلة الضاربة يوم السبت 52 يناير 1986 يوم فاز الزعيم بأول كاس محمول جوي خارجي في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية 

3 فبراير 1986 هدفيه في الفريق القومي العسكري في كاس السيزم - اتحاد الرياضة العسكري الدولي الذي فاز به المريخ 

15 مارس 1986 ثلاثة اهداف من الدحيش من خماسية مريخية في شباك التحرير البحراوي 

6 ابريل 1986 وفي زكرى الانتفاضة ....هدف للدحيش من اثنين في مرمى الترجي التونسي في دوري الابطال الافريقي , احلى ما في المباراة هدف من كرة معلم من جمال ابوعنجة . 
24 ابريل 1986 هدفه الثعلبي في التاج في دوري الخرطوم 

15 يوليو 1986 هدفه في الاتحاد بحري دوريا 

20 يوليو 1986 هدفه الرائع في شباك التاج الامدرماني 

30 يوليو 1986 هدفه في الزهرة 

17 اغسطس 1986 هدفه في هلال كوستي في المباراة الودية باستاد كوستي 

25 سبتمبر هدفه في المستقبل البحراوي في نهاءي كاس الاندية ....المريخ بطل برباعية و آخر كاس للاندية ... 

30 سبتمبر 1986 اضاعته لضربة الجزاء في فريقه السابق في مباراة اطلاق سراح حمامة وخلف الله للمريخ ... 

21 اكتوبر 1986 هدفه في دوري السودان في التاج الامدرماني 

26 يناير 1987 هدفه في سيتنز الزمبابوي في افتتاحية المجموعة الثانية في بطولة الكاجامي (سيكافا) هدف الدحيش من غير العادة كان عبارة عن صاروخ قوي جدا ادهش كل من شاهد المباراة في استاد مدينة جنجا اليوغندية 

29 يناير 1987 هدفه الخادع في البلوباتس اليوغندي في عقر داره ...مباراة حسمها الزعيم بهدفين للا شي .. 

4 فبراير 1987 واصل الدحيش تخصصه في اندية سيكافا بهدفه الرائع في الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الاول في باتا بوليتس الملاوي ...فريق باتا بوليتس قبل مباراته مع الزعيم سحق الهلال و ابعده من الدور الاول للبطولة بمجموعة كمبالا ... 

1 مارس 1987 واصل الثعلب الماكر و هداف المريخ افريقيا عصام الدحيش هوايته و احرز هدفه الخادع في شباك البلوباتس اليوغندي في مباراة الكروت الصفراء الستة .... 
المباراة كانت باستاد المريخ في دور ال32 من بطولة الكؤوس الافريقية ... 

6 مارس 1987 وفي يوم الجمعة ..زهدف الدحيش , واحد من اربعة في شباك هلال الابيض باستاد الابيض في مباراة ودية ... 

14 مارس 1987 الدحيش الخطير يحرز هدفا في ملعب كمبالا سيتي في شباك البلوباتس اليوغندي في مباراة الرد و النتيجة زهاب و اياب لصالح الزعيم .... 

19 ابريل 1987 في مباراة خسرها المريخ امام التحرير , الدحيش يحرز هدفا من كرة اقل ما توصف بالخادعة .. 

الاحد 26 ابريل 1987 هداف المريخ افريقيا عصام عبد الغني الدحيش يحرز هدفا في قورماهيا الكيني في دور ال16 للبطولة الافريقية ... 

7 يونيو 1987 هدفيه في الدقيقة 30 و الدقيقة 70 من مباراة الرباعية دوريا في مرمى الاهلي الخرطومي 

الخميس 18 يونيو 1987 هدفه المشهور بالمسمار في الهلال في دوري الخرطوم ... 
هدف سمته الصحافة بالمسمار لشهور طويلة ... 

29 يوليو 1987 هدفه في العباسية دوريا في الدقيقة 9 من بداية المباراة 

6 اغسطس 1987هدفيه في الشاطي العطبراوي في لقاء استاد عطبرة الودي ...اهداف الدحيش الاول في الترتيب و الرابع في لترتيب 

7 اغسطس 1987 ...الدحيش الهداف يغازل شباك الامير العطبراوي بهدف ...في الرحلة لا شيء غير تالق الثنائي ابوعبيدة و عصام الدحيش ... 

3 سبتمبر 1987 هدفين للدحيش ....في لقاء استاد رعاية الشباب الودي بين المريخ و الاهلي جدة ...الهدف الاول جاء من مضايقة شديدة لمدافع الاهلي بواسطة الدحيش و الثاني من الدحيش نفسه ... 

23 سبتمبر 1987 هدفه في الاتحاد مدني في اللقاء الودي باستاد مدني 

2 ديسمبر 1987 هدفه في ضربات الترجيح في الزمالك المصري يوم فاز المريخ بكاس دبي الذهبي باستاد الوصل بدبي 

10 ديسمبر 1987 هدفه في النسر شندي في دوري السودان 

21 ديسمبر 1987 هدفيه في مريخ كادقلي في دوري السودان 

الجمعة 29 يناير 1987 هدفه التخصصي في مرمى يور حارس الهلال باستاد الخرطوم في دورة سيكافا 

13 فبراير 1988 3 اهداف في ابوعنجة في مباراة استعراضية للمدرب الالماني الجديد ... 

4 ابريل 1988 هدفه في القاش الكسلاوي في استاد كسلا في لقاء ودي ... 

13 ابريل 1988 في مباراة دخلها 115 الف جنيه , اعلى دخل وقتها في تاريخ بورتسودان وفي رحلة المريخ الشهيرة الودية , الدحيش يحرز هدفا ماكرا في هلال بورتسودان , هدف الدحيش جاء بعد استبدال الكرة البلاستيكية التي احتج عليها مدرب المريخ الالماني ارنست رودر ....قاد المريخ لاعبه الخلوق كمال عبد الغني لاول مرة من وسط الملعب . 

15 ابريل 1988 و يوم الجمعة ...الجمهو ر بالالاف في بورتسودان لمشاهدة المريخ الجديد ...الدحيش يواصل تخصصه بهدف ارتج له الملعب تصفيقا ...حي العرب خسر بهدفين نظيفين و وسانتو والدحيش رسما الفرحة في وجوه محبي فن الزعيم باهدافهما الرائعة ... 

1 يوليو 1988 في مباراة ودية خرجت في الحصاحيصا لاستقبال الزعيم ...الدحيش يحرز هددفا من ضربة في مريخ الحصاحيصا جزاء..الاستاد الصغير اتى بدخل تاريخي 110 الف جنيه ....الاكبر في تاريخ الحصاحيصا في ذلك الوقت . 

الاثنين 11 يوليو 1988 هدفين من خمسة للزعيم من الدحيش في مرمى النيل حليف المريخ ...النيل كان النادي الوحيد النتحالف مع المريخ ايام تجمع الاندية الهلالي المندحر الشهير 

15 يوليو 1988 الدحيش يحرز هدفا في هلال كوستي في لقاء ودي ... 

21 يوليو 1988 وفي رحلات المريخ الارتباطية باندية الاقاليم , احرز الدحيش هدفا في نيل مدني 

27 اكتوبر 1988 الدحيش يحرز هدفا في جبلة السوري في مباراة تعادلية ..... نقطة واحدة كانت حصيلة المريخ من بطولة دبي للاندية العربية اسوأ مشاركة للمريخ في تاريخه . 

26 نوفمبر 1988 هدف للدحيش في النسر شندي في دوري السودان 

30 نوفمبر 1988 هدف آخر في دوري السودان و هذه المرة في شباك التحرير في دوري السودان 

23 فبراير 1989 هدف للدحيش في مرمى مريخ حلفا ... 

27 فبراير 1989 وفي دورة دعم الموردة هدف للدحيش في مرمى العباسية ..
و مواصلة لرحلة اهداف الدحيش مع المريخ . 

11 فبراير 1989 هدف للدحيش في هلال حلفا هدف واحد من خمسة في الشباك الزرقاء في رحلة حلفا الودية للمريخ ... 

16 فبراير 1989 هدف للدحيش في اهلي القضارف في الدقيقة 4 بضربة رأسية خادعة .. 

18 مارس 1989 هدفه في مريخ الكاملين من ثلاثة للمريخ شاركه بالاهداف لاعب المريخ جقاوة ... 

21 ابريل 1989 هدفين لا يحرزهما الا قناص في المهدية , ضربتي رأس الدحيش كانتا الاجمل من مجموع الاهداف الستة 

23 ابريل 1989 7 دقائق فقط لبداية المباراة و هدفين للدحيش و هدف لسكسك الفنان في شباك العباسية , لزيكو نجم التسجيلات يسجل ايضا و الشبل عادل عطا يسجل ايضا في الشوط الثاني ... 

موسم 1985 الدحيش هدافا للمريخ ب 17 هدف ... 

استهلالية البطولة الفريقية في مارس 1990 هدف للدحيش هداف المريخ افريقيا في الصقور الليبي ... 

4 ديسمبر 1990 هدف للدحيش في الاتحاد بحري 



*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الدحيش وسيكافا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مدني التي جاء منها احرف من لعب في المريخ , سانتو و حموري و سامي وقلة ثلة من المهرة , كان واحد منهم لاعب هجوم الزعيم عصام عبد الغني الدحيش المهاجم الماكر و سارق الاهداف العجيبة .احرف من صنع هدف بربع و نصف فرصة في داخل المنطقة المحرمة لخصوم المريخ , في وجود عصام الدحيش يندم المدافع الذي لا يلتفت مرتين قبل تمرير الكرة الى اي اتجاه و يندم حارس المرمى اذا لم يحتضن كرته جيدا ...و يشهد لاعب الهلال عبد العزيز زكريا الشهير بمنقستو بذلك ...بلا وعي ارجع الكرة لعبد المعطي و الدحيش يدخل ككرت نص بينهم فجأة و النتيجة هدف تاريخي لا ينسى من الثعلب المريخي ... 



*

----------


## على الصغير

*


الدحيش ودهب دبى 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*من ابداعات  بابكر سلك 

وكان عصام الدحيش
هداف المريخ
لاينتظر باص من زميله
يضغط ويكابس ويختف الكوره برااااهو
تتذكروا يوم منقستو رجعها لي عبد المعطي ؟؟؟؟
في التلفزيون الشاشه فيها منقستو وعبد المعطي وخط طمنطاشر
تاني مافيها زول
بالله مجرد ما الكوره مرقت من رجل منقستو
عصام الدحيش جا شاقي ليك الشاشه
جا من وين
ربك رب الخير هو وحده من يعلم
وعبدالمعطي جا جاري عشان يلقي طريقه يشتت الكوره
الباص كان من منقستو لعبد المعطي مريح جدا وصحيح
لكن الدحيش جعل الباص غلط
ومرق عبدالمعطي
الدحيش هبشها هبشه ولا عليك بيها
عبد المعطي مارق والكوره داخله
عبدالمعطي مارق والكوره داخله
عبد المعطي والكوره اتلاقو في راس خط طمطاشر
الكوره مرقت بي تحت رجلين عبد المعطي
في الوكت ده الدخيش كان بتلقي في التهاني من الجماهير
ولا عاين للكوره من طبزها ولمن الحكم صفر قون



*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الدحيش ومانديلا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﻨﻘﺴﺘﻮ
:
ﻣﻨﻘﺴﺘﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﺩ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻮﻻ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺛﻢ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺍﺭﺍﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻨﻘﺴﺘﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﻠﻌﺒﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ
ﻗﺎﺗﻞ .. ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻋﻜﺴﻲ ...!! ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺟﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﻟﻠﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻄﻲ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﻓﺠﺄﺓ ﻃﻠﻊ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ ﻭﺧﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺘﻨﺘﻬﻲ
ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ .. ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻳﻤﺴﻚ ﻣﻨﻘﺴﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ .. ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﺻﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﺣاﻤﺩ ﺑﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﻭﻃﺎﺭﻕﻭﺳﻜﺴﻚ ..
ﻗﺮﺵ ﻳﺎ ﻣﻨﻘﺎ ..ﻗﺮﺵ ﻳﺎﻣﻨﻘﺎ .. ﻗﺮﺵ ﻳﺎ ﻣﻨﻘﺎ .. !!
ﻭﺍﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺣﻀﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﻫﺎﺟﺖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
. ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺲ ﺟﺎﺀﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺲ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻳﺎ
ﻣﻨﻘﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﺟﺎ
ﻭﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻛﻔﺎﺕ ﻫﻼﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ...ﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﻗﺎﻡ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺑﺈﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﻨﻘﺴﺘﻮ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶ !

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

عودة مرة أخري لصور المريخ في القصر الجمهوري في العام 1986 م والجديد في هذه الصورة يتمثل في ظهور بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة المريخ آنذاك وبعض قدامى لاعبي المريخ .

وقوف من اليمين : ......, ......, المرحوم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج , الفاتح المقبول ( بالعمامة ) , فتحي إبراهيم عيسى , عادل أمين , اللواء يوسف نصرون , محمد عبد المجيد ( حمامة ) , المرحوم مهدي الفكي الشيخ , جمال إبراهيم حسين ( أبو عنجة , عبد الله أوهاج ( طوكراوي ) , إبراهيم محمد حاج ( أبراهومة المسعودية ) , دكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبد الوهاب , بدر الدين بخيت , حسن عبد الله بشارة ( دحدوح ) , أسامة السر , عماد عوض ( القوز ) , 
سليمان عبد القادر , المرحوم مامون صابون , المرحوم عمر عبد اللطيف .
جلوس على الكراسي : المرحوم نزأر محمد الخليفة , عاطف فضل المولى ( القوز ) , طارق تكل , بولس بابتس , عصام عبد الغني ( الدحيش ) , المرحوم سامي عز الدين , مرتضى عوض الامين ( قلة ) , حامد بريمة , عيسى صباح الخير , سليمان مكين .
جلوس على الأرض : محمد الياس محجوب , كمال عبد الغني , المرحوم صديق العمدة كيتا , خلف الله محمود , أنور ساتي , عطا أبو القاسم , إبراهيم عطا , عمر العلمين , محمد عثمان ( دقنو
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يفوز على الهلال مرتين فى رمضان 1985م(هزيمتين فى ست ايام فقط )

إتفقت إدارتي المريخ والهلال على إقامة مباراتان وديتنان في شهر رمضان من العام 1985م دعما لخزينه الناديين
المباراه الاولى 
اقيمت يوم 4 يونيو 1985 فاز المريخ علي الهلال 1/صفر 

أحرز للمريخ نجمه جمال أبوعنجة .. فى الدقيقه 14 من الشوط الاول

المباراه الثانيه 
اقيمت يوم 10 يونيو 1985 وفاز المريخ علي الهلال بهدف أحرزه الثعلب عصام الدحيش ..





 













*

----------


## على الصغير

*تميز المريخ في العام 1985 

* إنتصر علي الهلال ((5)) مرات .. 

* فاز ببطولة دوري الخرطوم .. 

* فاز ببطولة دوري السودان .. 

* فاز بالميدالية البرونزية في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يواصـل هوايتـه المحببـة
فـي الوصـول لنهائيـات كـأس سـيكافا
قهـر الهـلال وأبعـده بالهزيمـة
ووصـل نهائـي الكـأس


* التاريخ : الحمعة 29 يناير 1988
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : كأس سيكافا دور الأربعة
* المصدر : صحيفة الأسبوع , الأحد 31 يناير 1988.. عبده قابل
* النتيجة : 1/1 وفاز المريخ بركلات الترجيح
* أهداف المباراة : الدحيش للمريخ / كدوس للهلال
* تفاصيل المباراة :
واصل فريق المريخ هوايته المحببة
في الوصول لنهائيات كأس أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا
حيث إستطاع أول أمس أن يقصي الذي كانت كل الدلائل تشير وتؤكد
إلي أنه سيحرز بطولة هذه الدورة
ربما كان ذلك سبباً مباشراً ورئيسياً لتمتلئ نفوس لاعبي الهلال بالغرور
وظهر ذلك في آدائهم للمباراة
والتي جاءوا إليها وهم يعتقدون إنهم سيكسبونها بأقل جهد ممكن
غير إنهم فاتت عليهم حقيقة هامة
وهي أن المريخ الذي تخصص في الوصول لنهائيات هذه البطولة
أكثر من مرة عز عليه الخروج من نهائياتها
والمنافسة تقام علي أرض السودان
لذلك جاء لاعبوه وهم كلهم إصرار وتصميم
ليؤمنوا لفريقهم تفوقه في هذه البطولة
علي مدار السنوات الثلاث السابقة
وإستطاعوا بجهدهم وببذلهم أن يتفوقوا علي الهلال
ويقصوه من المنافسة
ليتأهل فريقهم وللمرة الثالثة علي التوالي لنهائي البطولة
إنتصار المريخ علي الهلال في كأس أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا
هو إنتصار يختلف عن أي إنتصار آخر حققه أحد الفريقين علي الآخر
لأنه يعتبر أول لقاء بينهما يقام خارج نطاق المنافسات المحلية
ومن هنا أتت أهمية هذا اللقاء الفريد بينهما
ستخلد حتماً في سجل الفريقين
وستظل جماهير الرياضة تتذكره ولن تنساه أبداً أبداً
رغم أن المباراة أقيمت من أربعة أشواط
إلا أن المريخ لم يترك لخصمه أية فرصة
ليفرض سيطرته علي أي شوط منها
حيث دانت السيطرة الكاملة للمريخ
في الزمن الأصلي وفي شوطي الزمن الإضافي
بدأ المريخ المباراة بداية جادة وقاد هجمات منظمة
إستطاع أن يتوجها بهدف مبكر أحرزه عصام الدحيش
في الدقيقة السادسة مستغلاً الخطأ المشترك بين طارق وتنقا
بعد الهدف المبكر كان يمكن للمريخ أن يضيف هدفاً آخر
لولا السلبية التي صاحبت آداء مهاجميه
الذين وجدوا الكثير من الفرص
التي كان يمكن أن يحسموا بها اللقاء منذ شوطه الأول
في الوقت الذي كان المريخ يسيطر علي مجري اللعب
وكان الجميع يتوقعه أن يحرز هدفاً ثانياً
إذا بعاطف القوز يقع في خطأ قاتل
تسبب في أن يحرز الهلال هدف التعادل
بواسطة لاعبه جمال كدوس
وبذلك تأثرت نفسيات لاعبي المريخ وهبط الآداء
إلا أن ذلك لم يستمر طويلاً
حيث استطاع الفريق أن يستعيد تماسكه
وبدأ يسيطر علي اللعب من جديد حتي نهاية الشوط الأول
وفي الشوط الثاني
واصل المريخ سيطرته علي مجريات اللعب تماماً وقدم عرضاً رائعاً
وفي الختام إستطاع المريخ كسب اللقاء بضربات الترجيح
بعد التعادل في الزمن الرسمي
وبذلك يصعد للمباراة النهائية
كمال عبد الغني قلب دفاع المريخ
كان هو نجم المباراة الأول دون منافس
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال دوريـاً 1/صفـر
بإســتـاد الخـرطــوم
الدحيـش ثعلـب المريـخ المـاكـر
قبـل هـديـة منقستـو وهـز الشبـاك


* التاريخ : الخميس 18 يونيو 1987
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : صحيفة الأسبوع , الجمعة 19 يونيو 1987 .. عبد المنعم سبيتي
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عصام الدحيش
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , صديق العمدة , عاطف القوز , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , سامي , أبو عنجة , الدحيش , بدروف , عاطف منصور , دحدوح , ثم إبراهومة المسعودية بديلاً لدحدوح
* تشكيلة الهلال : عبد المعطي , تنقا , طارق , مجدي , الثعلب , كدوس , منقستو , كندورة , أبو الجاز , وليد , الرشيد المهدية , ثم صبحي بديلاً لأبو الجاز
* الدخل : 185.285 جنيه
* تفاصيل المباراة :

فاز المريخ أمس علي الهلال 1/صفر في المباراة الدورية
الهامة التي جرت بين الفريقين بإستاد الخرطوم
أحرز إصابة المريخ اللاعب الثعلب الماكر (الدحيش)
من كرة مررها خطأ منقستو لحارس المرمي عبد المعطي
في الدقيقة 12 من الشوط الأول فإقتنصها الدحيش
وحولها علي يمين حارس الهلال كأغلي هدف لفريق
المريخ إنتهت عليه المباراة التي جرت طوال الشوطين
قوية مثيرة حفلت بالبذل والإصرار وإن شابها بعض
السلوك غير السليم في الشوط الأول فإنها كانت مباراة
قنة بحق وحقيقة
وبهذه النتيجة يرتفع رصيد المريخ إلي 6 نقاط متساوياً مع الهلال
دخل الفريقين لأرض الملعب يتقدمهم حكام المباراة
حتي دائرة السنتر حيث أخذ الفريقان مكانهما فر منتصف
الدائرة وفي الوسط الحكام وأجري كل فريق عملية الإحماء
المريخ من الجهة الشمالية والهلال بالجهة اليمني
وقبل بداية المباراة وقف الفريقان دقيقة حداداً علي
المرحوم مصطفي صادق عضو اللجنة الإدارية
بدأ الشوط الأول وفي الدقيقة الثالثة لعب صديق العمدة كرة قوية
إستلمهما الحارس عبد المعطي ومن هجمة سريعة للهلال
لعب كدوس كرة إستلمها حامد بريمة
الدقيقة 9 إنخرط تنقا بالكرة محاولاً إحرازاً هدف ويعطله
عاطف منصور من الخلف ويلعب الفاول أبو الجاز فوق العارضة
الدقيقة 11 أخطأ منقستو في إرجاع الكرة لحارس المرمي
عبد المعطي من كرة قصيرة تداخل الدحيش ولعبها بذكاء
في المرمي محرزاً هدفاً للمريخ جعل جمهور المريخ يهتف
هتافه التقليدي (بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض)
الدقيقة 18 هجمة سريعة لعاطف منصور لعبها محدي في الآوت
الدقيقة 21 كرة قوية لدحدوح إرتطمت في دفاع الهلال
وخرجت ضربة ركنية
الدقيقة 30 ينفذ الثعلب ضربة ركنية خطرة تمر بين العارضتين
يقابلها تنقا ويلعب في الآوت
الدقيقة 32 كرة مشتركة بين بدر الدين بخيت ومنقستو
يصاب بدر الدين ويتم إسعافه داخل الملعب
الدقيقة 33 رمية تماس لصالح الهلال
يلعبها الثعلب ويشتتها الدفاع للكورنر
الدقيقة 36 ينفذ الرشيد المهدية فاولاً لصالح الهلال خارج خط 18
بذكاء يقابلها وليد برأسه كرة خطرة تمر فوق العارضة
نقلات ممتازة للهلال وتسيد في الربع ساعة الأخيرة
تصل الكرة لوليد يعطله الدفاع ويصرف الحكم الفاول
الدقيقة 39 ينخرط الرشيد المهدية بالكرة ويدخل بها الصندوق
ويشتتها صديق العمدة في الكورنر
سامي عز الدين يصاب ويتم علاجه داخل الملعب
يخطئ مجدي بنفس طريقة منقستو الأولي ويرجع الكرة
قصيرة للحارس عبد المعطي يخطفها عاطف منصور
ويلعب كرة خطرة تصطدم بالقائم الأيمن ويقابلها
دحدوح ويعالجها برعونة في الآوت وضاع هدف مؤكد
سعد دبيبة مدرب المريخ يمارس هوايته ويعترض ويحتج
ثائراً ويقف جوار الخط ينذره الحكم وتتدخل الأجاويد
الدقيقة 44 مال الفريقان للخشونة المتعمدة وفاولات خطيرة
بالجملة ولعب خشن وتهتف الجماهير (التحكيم فاشل)
الدقيقة 45 كرة مقشرة من وليد لمنقستو داخل الصندوق
يتعثر الأخير ويضيع هدفاً مضموناً
جاء الشوط الثاني وفي أول دقيقة ومن كرة بينية
لعبها تنقا يعالجها وليد في المرمي يقفز بريمة وينقذ
مرماه من هدف مؤكد
الدقيقة 2 ينخرط تنقا بالكرة ويجري من خلفه عاطف منصور
ويضربه من الخلف وينال كرتاً أصفر
الدقيقة 4 كرة معكوسةمن راية الكورنر لصالح الهلال
يقابلها وليد في المرمي يستلمها بريمة متداخلاً في المرمي
وإحتج جمهور الهلال بحجة أنه هدف إلا أن الحكم تقاضي عنه
الهلال يضغط علي جبهة المريخ ويسعي الهلال للتعادل
دون جدوي حتي يعلن الحكم عن إنتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ
علي الهلال 1/صفر وتخرج جماهير المريخ فرحة بنصرها
الذي حققته وتهتف وهي تحمل لاعبي المريخ
بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض
مبروك للمريخ
وهاردلك للهلال رغم إنه كان الأحسن آداءً وفقد النتيجة
عقب المباراة تحدث لصحيفة الأسبوع السيد مهدي الفكي
رئيس نادي المريخ قائلاً :
مباراة العملاقين هي مباراة أعصاب وقد لا تظهر
الفنيات لحساسية اللقاء وفي تقديري إن اللعب كان عنيفاً
والتحكيم لم يكن موفقاً بالمرة ولم ينتبه الحكم إلي
العنف غير القانوني المتكرر
كما تحدث أيضاً الباشمهندس عبد الله السماني سكرتير الهلال :
إن الهلال قد أدي مباراة كبيرة وبآداء جاد إلا أن التحكيم لم يكن
موفقاً وأدارها بمستوي متدنٍ لا يليق بإدارة مباريات القمة وقد كان
الحكم مهزوزاً وسيكون لنا معه حساب ونطالب لجنة التحكيم
المحلية اليوم وقبل الغد بتقديم إستقالتها إن كان هذا هو مستوي التحكيم
ثم تحدث السيد أحمد حسب الرسول بدر رئيس الإتحاد المحلي وقال :
إن الهلال لعب مباراة كبيرة ولم يحالفه الحظ خاصة في
خاتمة الهجمات وتحمل دفاع المريخ عبء المباراة وهي خير
إعداد للهلال لدور الـ8 ومبروك للمريخ وهاردلك للهلال
أما مدرب المريخ سعد دبيبة فقال : إعتقد إن مباريات المريخ والهلال
هي مباريات تأريخية ودائماً ما يكثر الحديث فيها إلا أنني
أقول إن حساباتها دائماً تجارية وربما تكون الفنيات فيها
مستبعدة وأري أن النتيجة التي جاءت لصالح المريخ
جاءت في ظروف تحدث لأول مرة وفي وقت متباعد
فيه فرق النقاط ولو إستطاع الهلال هزيمة المريخ في المباراة
سيكون الفارق بينهما كبيراً وبعدها يكون الهلال مغروراً بفوزه
والهلال مذلولاً في هزيمته وهذا بالطبع ليس في صالحهم
الإثنين كأندية قمة لا الغرور يصلح للهلال
ولا الإذلال مستحب للمريخ
كما أن هذه المباريات تنتج فيها الأخطاء الكثيرة
والمريخ إستطاع أن يستفيد من تلك الأخطاء وإستغل خطأ
منقستو الذي أحرز منه الدحيش هدف المريخ
أما الهلال فإعتقد إنه كان الأكثر إستحواذاً للكرة ووصل
كثيراً لمرمي المريخ إلا أن اللاعبين لم يستغلوا الفرص
التي أتيحت لهم كما أن لاعبو الهلال كانوا يعتمدون علي
وليد الذي وصلته كل الكرات من الأطراف بينما
كان أن يجب أن تصله من منطقة الوسط الذي كان ممتداً
لتلك المنطقة والكرة أيضاً وهذا الإستحواذ الذي كان
طابع الهلال جعلني كمدرب أغير الطريقة إلي 4-3-3
و4-4-2 والغرض منها إرباك الجهاز الفني للهلال
والذي كان عدده كبيراً حتي يقوم يعمل خطة معاكسة
وبعدها أقوم بتغييرالخطة التي أريد أن أسير بها المباراة
أما بالنسبة للرشيد المهدية فإنني أعتقد أنه ما كان يجب
أن يلعب هذه المباراة لأنه يحتاج لفترة طويلة حتي
ينسجم مع لاعب الوسط كندورة ومنقستو وحمد وصبحي
والذين عرفوا كيف يلعبون ويتفاهمون خاصة وأن الرشيد
يلعب كصانع ألعاب وفي تقديري أن التغيير الذي حدث
في الهلال بخروج أبو الجاز ودخول صبحي كان خطأ
وكان المفروض خروج الرشيد الذي لم يلعب مع الهلال
من قبل غير 20 دقيقة فقط
أما خروج دحدوح وإبراهومة كان الغرض منه كسب
الزمن خاصة وأن المباراة تبقي لها زمن قليل وهي 10
دقائق فقط والحمد لله فقد إستطاع المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على سيرة ثعلب المريخ والمهاجم الخطير عصام الدحيش

خلال مهرجان استقبال نجوم المريخ الاخير قابلته وسالته
لو توفر لكم مايتوفر لهؤلاء اللاعبين ماذا كنتم فاعلين ياكابتن ؟؟
اجابني : كنا جبنا ليكم كاس العالم للاندية

وكفى

*

----------

